# For Ian and Daisy



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I promised I'd show you both the photo of the rumpwhite tipping the scales at 90g... here she is


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow that must be a chunky rumpwhite-and its a doe!

I really need to get some scales so I can see whats going on with mine.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't expect most mice/rumpwhites to weigh that much though. I'd say pale selfs would be 65g plus, rumpwhites less on average. Sometimes they look really typey but they don't weigh any more than other mice. I'd go on size and type rather than weight


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I weighed some of my first rumpwhites when I first started breeding last year and I think the heaviest one was 50g, the others were about 45g, I think in general they have gotten slightly larger but nowhere near 90g!!! 
I'm glad that one of yours isn't the average size because mine are all little shirmps in comparison.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I love this picture so I have to post it again - here's a 15g pet mouse with a 100g show mouse 









Oh, and here's the massive hairless for Daisy!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my god the hairless is incredible! How did that happen?

He looks like uncle fester.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

She was just a naturally fat doe. Think about the size that some fawns/reds get lol! It just looks odd without fur


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

And i thought out mouse, Mo was big at 92g. So i gather mice can be healthy even when big? Cos we've been worrying about what to do with mo.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

92g is big, but it doesn't always mean they are unhealthy. The genetically obese mice seem to live roughly the same time as the normal mice!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness! that hairless is mahusive wow lol


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

CAIT! oh my god, that big fat baldie, i love it!! i thought the rumpwhite was impressive, then scrolling down i actully coughed on my tea!!! now you are just showing off  hee hee, thats truely amazing, i want my own big fat mouse, so maybe getting some red into my hairless my help their current slender physique!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Yay! Mo has lost 4g! I think its cos kink, tiny and patch are giving her the runaround! if only my diet was going as well... i blame crimbo!


----------

